# Haunted Garage! Facade Ideas?



## ShadyManor13 (Mar 24, 2009)

I created a garage walkthrough last year and it was a huge success, but from the outside, it was lacking.

I'm looking for a facade idea this year that will draw more people in. I'm thinking maybe out of plywood (single sheet with doors) but I'm not sure how much $$$ it would be. $ is a major obstacle.

So, in short, any cheap facade ideas?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

The cheapest thing to use would be simple cardboard, painted and sealed to the desired look. Are you doing a single door or a large garage opening? This is one I made a few years back. It's simple 2x4 framing with 2 inch foam board covering it. I routed it out to look like stone. The most expensive thing is the foam which runs about $30.00 for a 4x8 sheet, but you can do col things with it.


----------



## ShadyManor13 (Mar 24, 2009)

That's a cool idea. My entrance/exit is a large garage door with an exit and entrance door. How much $ would the wood be and/or would it be worth it (money and decor wise,) to just get a large sheet of plywood and lay it over my entire garage and just cut door holes?


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Oct 3, 2008)

get some scrap 2x2's and large sheets of cardboard reefer boxes and staple them to the 2x2 frame and then paint the cardboard to the look you like.or get a stack of trashed pallets screw together and have a boarded up look.or you can go cheap with black plastic landscaping cloth stapled up over the door.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

What we did when we made our first facade in 06 was use old pallets. We tore the boards off of them and used them as siding on a 2x4 frame. I had three frames. Two had small windows, and one had a door. The window ones were pretty light, but the door one was very heavy!

Here's some pictures of the facade from 06:
http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a195/frontyardfright/2006/House/house_day.jpg
http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a195/frontyardfright/2006/House/window_close.jpg
http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a195/frontyardfright/2006/House/fence_close.jpg

And believe it or not, almost everything for the facade was free!
.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I have been seeing A LOT of pallet posts in the Free section of my local Craigslist lately... if you keep your eye out, you can easily score those for nothing more than the gas to go pick them up... and they look really good. 

Another thing I do is buy a sheet or two of foam each paycheck, it doesnt hurt that bad, and then I have time to work on each section before it is time to go get the next piece... if you want to go the foam route, you might try that.

Let us know what you decide, I am very interested in seeing different facades.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Also may want to check out Haunt Project for some of their how-tos.
http://hauntproject.com/projdetail.asp?category=Facades
There's plenty of different routes you could go, depending on your theme and personal taste.
.


----------



## ShadyManor13 (Mar 24, 2009)

The pallets sound really cool (and chaeap, therefore making them cooler) but I've never worked with them at all so I have no idea how to arrange them/how many I'd need.

Thanks for all the help guys, I'm new to this and you are helping out a ton!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

That all really depends on what pallets you can get your hands on. Some are 4 feet (perfect length) Some are longer and need to be cut down, and some are under 4 feet. Also, the boards are sometimes long and narrow, or short and fat.

It all really depends on where you get them from. Look around Craigs List, and look around at local businesses and if you see any ASK if you can have them.
.


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Oct 3, 2008)

from experience if you go the pallet route beg borrow or by a sawzall (you can find cheap ones for around $30.00 look at the pawn shops too)to cut the nails holding the boards on the pallet nails are meant to stay so there a pain to remove using a hammer.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

If this is something you plan on using again in the future, then it means you have to store it. Something to keep in mind.

Another option you might consider is using painter's drop cloths, and paint them up like bacdrops used in theater. They can be fastened to framework when you want need them, and rolled or folded up for storage when you don't.

You might also contact some of your local garage door installers, they typically toss out the doors they are removing, those doors are already in the size range you need, and they are already framed and paneled. All you need is the truck or trailer to get it from their worksite to your home! (oh yah, you will need to store it til the holiday arrives.)

Alot depends on what you need or want in appearance, and what kind of work you can and are willing to do.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

OSB can be purchased in 3/8x4x8 sheets in the wintertime for about $4; I stock up then and build my walls/facade in spring. This year, I plan on changing the facade to foam, for the reasons Jdubbya mentioned. Personally, as far as just cutting a hole in plywood, I did that when i was 14 and never used it. The more time and effort you put into things now, the less you worry about it later. Almost like not partaking in after season sales; you kick yourself because you need something and its 3x the price you could of had it for! And finally, pallets. hahahaha. As part of my job, I have the opportunity to sell the pallets that my company receives. Once a week I sell about sixty good pallets (To a crazy ass, psychotic, always got the cops after him, bigoted old man - 'Paul the pallet guy') and toss the bad ones in the dumpster. long story short, Paul uses the pallets that he buys to create new pallets to resell. This man has all the tools needed to dismantle every pallet ever made (Even the RED CHP pallets). My suggestion is make friends with a 'pallet guy' that buys and resells them and ask him to break down your pallets or ask him for his scrap pieces. the key to success is networking! good luck


----------



## GoreGator (Mar 24, 2009)

when I did my yard haunt I used the airblown archway purchased at wal-mart and raised it up a bit higher.....mine was the 2nd from the left at the very bottom!
http://www.thefind.com/family/info-halloween-airblown-inflatable#page=6&local=0


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

Draping jute netting (Dorp) and tattered cloth might be a great way to achieve your goal and would be easier to store than rigid panels.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

as far as money is concerned me and zach are always driving by dumpsters we have found so many pallets and sheets of plywood. we take em and save till halloween


----------

